# Clippers want to resign all of their restricted free agents??



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Anyone read the two articles on clippers.com? VP says they want to see brand, magette, miller, and odom in clippers uniforms for years to come.....also said they will look to match any offer those guys get from other teams. Interesting. I was hoping they were going to try to get rid of miller...


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

You mean the Clipper site on NBA.com? If so where is it I dont see it.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Clippers Make Qualifying Offers*

Jun 25, 9:20 PM (ET) 

LOS ANGELES (AP) - The Clippers made qualifying offers Wednesday to Elton Brand, Corey Maggette, Andre Miller and Lamar Odom, all of whom will become restricted free agents July 1. 

Such offers are required in order for the team to have the right to match any offers the quartet might receive. 

"These players are an important part of our team," said Elgin Baylor, vice president of basketball operations. 

The Clippers can begin negotiations with the four players July 1 and can sign any of them to contracts after July 16. 

Center Michael Olowokandi, guard Eric Piatkowski and backup center Sean Rooks are eligible to become unrestricted free agents July 1. 

http://sports.iwon.com/news/06252003/v0210.html


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Alright, thanks.
This is only the first step, so I'm not gettin my hopes up till someone is signed.

Please N.Y offer Odom the MLE so we can match it.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

I dont know if it means that they want to resign everyone. It is just required to keep the guys restricted. That means they can match any offer. That's just to cover bases ... If someone wants to give Lamar Odom $4mill, and he takes it, then the Clips could keep him at that price. 

It also gives them more room to negotiate a sign and trade deal, should they choose to go that route. Because they can match, they can say that they will, but they'll be willing to if they get something in return.

I think only Odom and Brand will be Clippers signed to long term deals, and it probably wont be until next year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

This is the quote from the clippers.com article that worried me that they are thinking of keeping miller:



> Q: Since the situation is more in the Clippers' control, what can fans expect in regards to the four restricted free agents?





> A: We have made qualifying offers to all four restricted free agents and will begin discussions on long-term, lucrative extensions with them beginning July 1st. They will also have the right to receive offers from other teams. As stated earlier, if they receive an offer sheet from another team, expect the Clippers to match it. It is our goal to see all these players in a Clippers uniform for years to come.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

That's pretty much a formality too. The organization is not going to come out and say "Yeah, we don't want Andre Miller or Corey Maggette around anymore, so whoever wants them can have them."

It's just standard procedure at this point IMO.

I'd rank the guys most likely to remain here for the long term
#1 Elton Brand
#1a Lamar Odom
#3 Corey Maggette
#4 Andre Miller

I really think Miller is gone. He isn't a very good fit, but he is still a good player and is going to demand a pretty high salary. Brand/Odom are more important, so if we are giving up money, we need to give it to them first.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

yup - just a formality. this means nothing.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Andre's as good as gone..
There've been talks about Corey going to Spurs, which is quite a scary idea! 

Really, Clippers should try to keep Elton Brand.. He should be the player that the team should be built around..


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Now that the draft has happened, and I have time to think about it, the Clippers could very well bring back all of them.

They drafted 2 big men, so all we have on the perimeter are the guys on last years team.

The only guards signed for next year are Richardson, Jaric, and Dooling. 

Since we didnt draft any, and we have the option of keeping Miller and Maggette, they are likely going to come back now. Pike should be re-signed as well.

I dont know if I like that, as it keeps the roster cluttered with talent. Some guys are going to be unhappy because they dont get their PT, and it will drag down the moral of the team. But I think the clips could very well bring all of these 4 back now. Miller could still be moved in a S&T, and that still might be likely, but I could see him returning now.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> Please N.Y offer Odom the MLE so we can match it.


If We do Offer him the 4.9 MLE, It will Be For 1 year & Then You'll Be SOL Next Year.

I hope The LAC fold up, Dispersing all there talent throughout the League. I woudn't want to play for Sterling, Would You!!!


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joluis</b>!
> 
> 
> If We do Offer him the 4.9 MLE, It will Be For 1 year & Then You'll Be SOL Next Year.


Nobody can offer Odom a 1 year deal this year, so that scenario is impossible. The only 1 year deal Odom can get is the 1 year qualifying offer the Clippers just extended towards him. For another team to sign him, it would have to be a long term deal.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> I woudn't want to play for Sterling, Would You!!!


Yes, i would. Hes a genius.  Then again, if i was a greedy player who was going to ask for more than what i was worth, i wouldnt want to play for sterling since he has a knack of knowing when NOT to pay players what they dont really deserve.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> 
> 
> Nobody can offer Odom a 1 year deal this year, so that scenario is impossible. The only 1 year deal Odom can get is the 1 year qualifying offer the Clippers just extended towards him. For another team to sign him, it would have to be a long term deal.


Exactly RD, Yup because he is a restricted free agent. if he signs a qualifying 1 year deal then next year he becomes unrestricted, just like the kandi man did. Dont worry bout this joluios guy RD he proclaims himself the most knowledable poster of this site, after 79 posts and makes comments like that. The guy replies with swears and derogetory comments that have no substance.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, i would. Hes a genius.  Then again, if i was a greedy player who was going to ask for more than what i was worth, i wouldnt want to play for sterling since he has a knack of knowing when NOT to pay players what they dont really deserve.


You know what yamanko, technically on the business perspective of things, you are somewhat correct. Sterling has a payroll, which is way below most teams. He cuts every corner, and he is making quite a bit of money. Unlike owners like paul allen, who are actuallly losing money on their teams. Because of such high expenses. In that aspect sterling is a genious.

But in a fans perspective, to anyone that loves the game of basketball sterling is a cancer. He is the eptimone of how not to run a team. He is the curse that has plagued the clippers record and its players development for years. Everything revolves around his checks. Players are so pressured into playing well to get a contract (minimal chances) that sterling might give. With that in mind they fail. Over and over. 

Odom, kandi and dooling, these guys might have been and still can be so much better than they are in the right system. With proper coaching staff, sercurity and confidence of their owners. With rumors floating around every month as soon as one of them dont perform, or get injured how can these young guys ever learn good mental strength and have confidence within themselves to play at their best. Veterans can, but these guys are young, they dont know what it means to be a professional yet and the clippers dont teach this. Go to a team such as the jazz, they can teach u a few things about patience, and working on your game. Even though i hate the jazz, they have solid development on fundamentals.

Throwing a group of young guys together without proper coaching and support from management is a recipe for disarster. I hope that Lebron can come into a system where he and wags are welcomed and can play along side eachother without to much conflict.

For the game of basketball, sterling is an owner who does not know talent, does not take the proper steps to develop that talent, and can corrupt any player that even plays for his team. Just look what he did to ma man keith closs (lol joke). Hopefully jaric and brand can turn this franchise around, as they are the only two true veterans on this team. Both having played years professionally, and brand especially has a very strong proffessional attitude and is mature mentally.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> But in a fans perspective, to anyone that loves the game of basketball sterling is a cancer.


Yes, that seems to be the conensous among fans, but i dont think its valid. I think its just bad perception.



> For the game of basketball, sterling is an owner who does not know talent,


I think sterling is a scarry judge of talent. You seem to keep saying he has made all these bad decisions, what bad decisions are these? 

Look at his track record. He seemed to know exactly when players were going to have a talent drop off. Look at all of the players he let go, and their careers after the clippers: Danny Manning, Loy Vaught, Ken Norman, Charles Smith, Ron Harper, Lorenzen Wright, Terry Dehere, Maurice Taylor, etc. etc. All players who were doing great with the clippers, and the fans were upset that sterling didnt want to pay what they were asking. However, none of them really have matched, some not even close their production of their last year with the clippers...aslmost as if sterling knew they were used up..


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Look at his track record. He seemed to know exactly when players were going to have a talent drop off. Look at all of the players he let go, and their careers after the clippers: Danny Manning, Loy Vaught, Ken Norman, Charles Smith, Ron Harper, Lorenzen Wright, Terry Dehere, Maurice Taylor, etc. etc. All players who were doing great with the clippers, and the fans were upset that sterling didnt want to pay what they were asking. However, none of them really have matched, some not even close their production of their last year with the clippers...aslmost as if sterling knew they were used up.. [/QUOTE]

Yup many fans think this is because young players like these come to the clippers team full of energy and determination. They perform straight away. But this positive attitude is soon dimished by playing on this team....some how? then they go on a downward spiral to the doom of their careers. lol i dont know why this is. But players play great their first year or two then its all down hill at the clip show.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, that seems to be the conensous among fans, but i dont think its valid. I think its just bad perception.
> ...


i think i stuffed the quote thing up lol

your right in a way great perspective on things a diffent take i'll give u that. 

Yup many fans think this is because young players like these come to the clippers team full of energy and determination. They perform straight away. But this positive attitude is soon dimished by playing on this team....some how? then they go on a downward spiral to the doom of their careers. lol i dont know why this is. But players play great their first year or two then its all down hill at the clip show.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

Clippers org. needs to let those kids go and let them have a real career. Stop holding Back Q-Rich, Kdool, Jaric and just exchange them for seasoned Vets.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> 
> You seem to keep saying he has made all these bad decisions, what bad decisions are these?



Before last summer, I held the exact same stance as you. I actually defended Sterling because I agreed with him letting the previous guys go, rather than seriously overpay for them.

But I have changed my tune now, and he has made some bad decisions in the past year.

The biggest being that he did not re-sign Elton Brand. He had the oppurtunity to sign Elton Brand last summer to a long term extension and did not. There is no explanation for not doing it. Brand has said he wants to be a Clipper, wanted to negotiate last year, and his play on the court and character are worth every cent we can offer him. But Sterling chose to wait, and now we're going to have to try and beat out other teams next season when Brand is a UFA. 

Had Sterling signed Brand long term, I believe our season last year would have been a lot better. Everyone on the team was playing for a contract for other teams because they didnt think Sterling would fork over the money. Had Sterling handed over a contract to Brand, all of that would have changed. He would have shown committment long term to his best player, and there would have been reason for hope, and the players wouldnt have played thinking about their future in another uniform.

That was the biggest mistake. I can understand not signing LO longterm last summer, Maggette and Kandi too. But there is absolutely no excuse for not signing Brand long term, and that has dragged down the whole morale of the team. 

Had he signed Brand, we would have played better last year, and now we would be in position of Odom ready to re-up right now. Instead, he too wants to wait until next offseason when he is a UFA. 

The other big mistake that I can't believe is how he handled the Larry Brown situation. This one hasn't been in the news, but the story is true, and it truly pisses me off. When Larry Brown resigned in Philly, he was genuine about wanting to come back to the Clippers. Sterling and him are friends, and he wanted to come back to LA to end his coaching career. He talked to Sterling once and layed some groundwork for coming back. He called back, and Sterling did not return his call. He called again, Sterling did not return his call. Larry Brown even went as far as calling Sterling again, on the day he signed his contract with detroit, giving Sterling one more crack at getting Brown to coach the Clips, and Sterling yet again did not return his phone calls. That is absolutely ridiculous. We had the chance at Larry Brown and Sterling couldn't even talk to the man? Even if he thought Larry Brown was too expensive, you talk to him and tell him that. Tell him you don't think you want to fork over $6mill for a coach. You're suppose to have a good relationship with this man, and you can't be up front and tell him you won't pay him, you just ignore his calls? That is ridiculous. This story came from someone that talked to Alvin Gentry, and it is ridiculous. 

Sterling is ruining any chance of this team ever becoming a winner. He still has a chance to fix things, but his time is running out. We'll see if he steps up.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> The biggest being that he did not re-sign Elton Brand. He had the oppurtunity to sign Elton Brand last summer to a long term extension and did not. There is no explanation for not doing it.


Cant he still sign him to an extension this year? Or next year as well? Brand had only played for the clippers one year before last year...its easy for us as fans to say, give him the max, but sterling is more cautious. He doesnt like to hand out huge deals for someone who has only played one year for him. 




> When Larry Brown resigned in Philly, he was genuine about wanting to come back to the Clippers. Sterling and him are friends, and he wanted to come back to LA to end his coaching career. He talked to Sterling once and layed some groundwork for coming back. He called back, and Sterling did not return his call. He called again, Sterling did not return his call. Larry Brown even went as far as calling Sterling again, on the day he signed his contract with detroit, giving Sterling one more crack at getting Brown to coach the Clips, and Sterling yet again did not return his phone calls. That is absolutely ridiculous.


Where are you gettin ghtis information from? I have not heard of any of this. Completey besides the point, im not sure how much i would really have wanted brown anymore if i was the owner. First of all there is browns track record of jumping around. Then theres his first stint..he started a great thing with the cilps, but then took off, and clips have been realing ever since. How would i be sure hes not going to do the same thing? BUt back to your comments, id like to see where this information is coming from...




On a side note, i just read a terrible article on espn on sterling and the clippers. yet another person who is completely disallusioned with the clippers. Chastizing clippers for not going after kidd? How stpuid is that? And in the same thing saying how the cilppers dont sign their players? Well the reason the cilppers arent going after free agents is because its their play to use up their cap money toward resigning their players.... They wouldnt have any money for kidd. Also, again, that writer had some ridiculous comments on sterling and the clippers. Notice how he never used any specific expamples of deals that sterling did/didnt do that have supposedly hurt the team. Thats because they are few and far between. Its all perception.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Cant he still sign him to an extension this year? Or next year as well? Brand had only played for the clippers one year before last year...its easy for us as fans to say, give him the max, but sterling is more cautious. He doesnt like to hand out huge deals for someone who has only played one year for him.


Yes, he can still sign him this season or next. 

But, that is besides the point. Why wait this long? Even if we do sign him, it still had a negative effect because it caused us to have a horrible year last season.

And supposedly Brand is going to take the qualifying offer, which means we won't be signing him now. And we'll have to battle other teams for him next year, when he is unrestricted. There is no excuse for putting it off one year, let alone 2 years. And at that point, what would make Elton want to stay? We might become a good team, but good teams like San Antonio will be after him(rumor going around that they will wait for him). Why take the chance on a might when you can get a guarantee?

I dont buy that we only had him for one year argument. We knew what we were getting in Brand, and then he came in and did exactly that. Not only that, he had us on the verge of the playoffs. There is no excuse to not sign him and keep the momentum going. Instead, we dont sign him, and take a crap last year.



> Where are you gettin ghtis information from? I have not heard of any of this. Completey besides the point, im not sure how much i would really have wanted brown anymore if i was the owner. First of all there is browns track record of jumping around. Then theres his first stint..he started a great thing with the cilps, but then took off, and clips have been realing ever since. How would i be sure hes not going to do the same thing? BUt back to your comments, id like to see where this information is coming from...


I got it from a poster on another board that talked to Alvin Gentry. Generally I don't listen to what people over the Internet say when it comes to something like this, but I have been posting at that board for a few years, and he has been there the whole time, and is one of the most respected posters on that board. So I definitely believe what he has to say. 

And my disappointment is not necessarily just pointing at not getting Brown. It's about how Sterling went about it. Brown is a guy who is suppose to be a friend, yet, he can't show him the respect he deserves in telling him to his face that we don't want him, whatever the reason may be? That is classless. If this is a friend of his, how can anyone possibly trust the man? That's what I am disappointed in. I dont think I would want Brown at $6mill a clip, but I would've liked to at least hear that Sterling showed him some respect and spoken to him like a man. 

I agree about your last comment. That's why I don't pay attention to any articles written about the Clippers. Even articles written from local papers here aren't on. They take the same information and it just gets recycled, no matter how off it is. Nobody will take the time to go out on a limb of their own and write an article stating that Sterling actually did make the correct move(before this past season at least, IMO). They just want to recycle what other people have to say.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Even if we do sign him, it still had a negative effect because it caused us to have a horrible year last season.


Well, if it had a negative effect on brand, it didnt show. Werent his numbers up this year? Did he ever say anything negative about it? I think the reason the clippers did bad this year was their obvious lack of chemistry after the departure of miles, and the inability of magette and odom to figure out how to be sucessful when on the court at the same time.



> we'll have to battle other teams for him next year, when he is unrestricted.


I heard that like this year, there wont be that many teams really under the cap?



> . We knew what we were getting in Brand, and then he came in and did exactly that. Not only that, he had us on the verge of the playoffs. There is no excuse to not sign him and keep the momentum going.


How do we know what were getting by a person 2 years out of college? Look at maurice taylor and the numbers he put up with the first few years he was with the clippers, then look what happened to him. Same thing has happened to other clippers, and even non clippers. They start out like a bat out of hell, and then totally tail off. I as a fan would have liked to see brand signed, but from a bball/business standpoint, sterling made the right move. I think now brand has proven that hes no fluke, and also that it doesnt matter his surrounding (bulls or clippers), he will still be sucessful. Look at miller. He did great with the cavs, but tanked with the clippers. Sterling wanted to make sure that 1. brand wouldnt tank after a strong first couple years in the league , and then that he could consistently be sucessful with a different team than the bulls. 

I dont really want to touch the brown/sterling issue...i dont want to comment on something that i cant prove or disprove.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Well, if it had a negative effect on brand, it didnt show. Werent his numbers up this year? Did he ever say anything negative about it? I think the reason the clippers did bad this year was their obvious lack of chemistry after the departure of miles, and the inability of magette and odom to figure out how to be sucessful when on the court at the same time.


It may not have had a negative effect on Brand, but it certainly had a negative effect on the team. Brand is hands down our best player. We can talk about what Odom will do, but Brand has done it. By not giving your best player, who came straight out and said he wanted to re-sign, you are sending a message to the rest of the players. What that led to was everyone on the team playing for themselves, trying to impress the outside people(other teams) by playing for themselves and not the team. This we know. The media and the players commented on this fact. So it did have a negative effect. Whether or not STerling made the right moves in the past about re-signing guys, he did have a history of not bringing his guys back. And not re-signing Brand when we had the chance only added to that. All the players on the team has doubt about their future in the NBA and where it lies. 



> I heard that like this year, there wont be that many teams really under the cap?


There was a rumor on some paper that talked about Miami and San Antonio going after a player and signing him to a 1 year deal, but pay him big bucks. For instance, signing Olowokandi to a 1 year, 8.5mill deal. That way you get a player this year to help you out, but you are free again next season to going after someone again. They specifically mentioned Brand being high on the Spurs wishlist, and that being an option they might pursue.

And next season, we won't have the right to match. Obviously if Brand wants to leave, he can. No matter what type of money we offer. Someone can offer him a 6 year, 50mill deal, and he could leave, even if we offer more. It is a HUGE gamble to let him be a UFA. I personally would settle for 10mill less ovre 6 years to play for a organization that has a history of trying to win.



> How do we know what were getting by a person 2 years out of college? Look at maurice taylor and the numbers he put up with the first few years he was with the clippers, then look what happened to him.


Mo Taylor's numbers were never anywhere near what Brand did. Coming out of college, Brand was seen as a hard working player that gets the most out of his abilities, and will be a steady contributor, but not a superstar. He comes into the league, averages 20 and 10. 2nd season, he averages 20 and 10. The Clippers most certainly knew what they were getting with Brand. He was not a headcase(meaning he wasnt a cocky ******* who thought higher of himself than what reality was).So then Brand comes to the Clippers, and guess what, he gets basically the exact same numbers he had in Chicago. Brand is as steady as they come, and you know exactly what you are getting with him. So on the court he deserved to be extended. Then when you consider that we gave up the #2 pick in the draft, and the chance at drafting the local superstar, for Brand, and we damn well better sign Brand longterm. Yet, it has not happened.

You can't say one reason why STerling should not have signed Brand. There is no logical reason to not sign him long term yet. None. There is no defending Sterling on this issue.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> but it certainly had a negative effect on the team. Brand is hands down our best player. We can talk about what Odom will do, but Brand has done it.


Well, i didnt really see any negative effect, and it would be hard to prove something intangible like that. Only one that might show ANY hint of negative affect would be kandi...he seemed to have some serious issues this year. But it would have been dumb of the clippers players to think that sterling would sign brand to a huge deal after only playing one season with them...sterling has never done anything like that before. Sure people said that people were "playing for themselves"...i sure never saw that outside of kandi. People just did not play up to their potential...opposite of what they would be doing if they wante dto make a name for themselves. I still maintain the loss of miles had a big role in this. Last year the clippers did not fast break if their life depended on it. I never saw much individual showmanship for people trying to audition for potential free agency.



> Mo Taylor's numbers were never anywhere near what Brand did.


It wasnt THAT far off as you make it sound though. 17 points and 6 rebounds werent too shabby. 



> You can't say one reason why STerling should not have signed Brand. There is no logical reason to not sign him long term yet. None. There is no defending Sterling on this issue.


I already gave the logic and the reasons behind this move. As a fan, no, we wouldnt do it. If i was sterling, i would have done the same thing. He made a good move to make sure of brands consistency. now, right now, fan or owner, i say give brand the max. But as far as not doing it last year, good job i say. Heck people were ragging on him for not signing miller to the max right away after putting up consistent numbers for the past few years. Turns out that was a good move by sterling to wait. Now, if brand ends up wanting to go somewhere else, then someone could look back and say maybe sterling should hvae signed him before. However, with the knowledge that sterling had at the time, i back him 100% in not signing brand last year.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure people said that people were "playing for themselves"...i sure never saw that outside of kandi.


Uh two words, one name : ANDRE MILLER

DS's behavior has now become unexcusable... too many times, and this time if he does not resign Elton and either LO or C-Maggs, i'll disown this team.. and trust me I'm as big a clipper fan as you'll find.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure people said that people were "playing for themselves"...i sure never saw that outside of kandi.


Along with Kandi, you had Q, Dooling, and even Miller at times. The only thing Q and Dooling did while they were in the game was chuck up shots. They didnt play D, they didnt try to get others involved. All they tried to do was score for themselves. 




> It wasnt THAT far off as you make it sound though. 17 points and 6 rebounds werent too shabby.


Or 20 and 10? More points, and close to double the rebounds. Not to mention blocked shots, defense, and the desire to make your teammates better. Mo Taylor was never close to the numbers Elton Brand put up.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Uh two words, one name : ANDRE MILLER


In what games did he look like he was trying to audition for other teams? He didnt do great this year because he didnt fit into the clippers system...he had no chemistry with the other players.



> DS's behavior has now become unexcusable... too many times


hey, theres still a little time left for him to resign the players...even still i dont think we can pass judgement until the current players really leave the clippers which at the earliest would be next year. Or are you saying that he has had inexcusable behavior from previous years?



> Or 20 and 10? More points, and close to double the rebounds. Not to mention blocked shots, defense, and the desire to make your teammates better. Mo Taylor was never close to the numbers Elton Brand put up.


1.4 more points, 5 more rebounds. Plus taylor did it for 2 years for the clippers, and brand only one. I wont touch the intangible "desire" to make teammates better because thats something that cannot be proven or disproven. Again, you can not like the move as a fan, but when you look at it, if you expected sterling to sign him after one year with the team, when hes never done such a thing before, then its wishful thinking. Sterling, if anything, is consistent.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> 
> 
> In what games did he look like he was trying to audition for other teams? He didnt do great this year because he didnt fit into the clippers system...he had no chemistry with the other players.


Answer : everytime he ran the court and tried to force things himself and either turned the ball over, missed a layup or bricked a shot... which happened waaay too much.. along with the technicals he recieved out of frustration with his own game. He didn't play the same way he did when on Cleveland.
He tried to demonstate skills which he does not posses.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

dont be surprise clippers organization will let all of their free agents walk in the summer and sign a bunch of scrubs to make up the team and make billions of dollars from those players, they just wanna make money and dont want to invest in players thats why they let free agents walk every year and never has been competitive !!!!!!!!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> dont be surprise clippers organization will let all of their free agents walk in the summer and sign a bunch of scrubs to make up the team and make billions of dollars from those players, they just wanna make money and dont want to invest in players thats why they let free agents walk every year and never has been competitive !!!!!!!!


If you are giong to make ridiculous posts like this, please just dont post at all. Thats got to be the worst post ive seen on the clippers board in a while...If youd like to try to back up your ridiculous post, go ahead so that i can shred it to pieces. But if not, just dont post this garbage...


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> Where are you gettin ghtis information from? I have not heard of any of this. Completey besides the point, im not sure how much i would really have wanted brown anymore if i was the owner. First of all there is browns track record of jumping around. Then theres his first stint..he started a great thing with the cilps, but then took off, and clips have been realing ever since. How would i be sure hes not going to do the same thing? BUt back to your comments, id like to see where this information is coming from...


Actually it's said to say, but that Sterling and L.B story is true


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Did larry brown confirm this? If so, where is it published?


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

What would it take for Sterling to do a sign and trade with the Bulls in order to us to get Maggette back home?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

It would take a 3 way deal that would get us miles back....


----------

